# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Музыка в различных жанрах и направлениях

## zotik

Сегодня пробую писать музыку в различных жанрах и направлениях : Классика, Русская народная (Руссая Семиструнная Гитара).,  Прогрессивная классика, Альтернативная музыка и т. д.  Всё, что загружаю на  сайт  youtube.com, обязательно появится и на этом сайте. С уважением,  гитарист Зот Малахов

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сегодня пробую писать музыку в различных жанрах и направлениях


Зот, СУПЕР! Я в полном восторге. С удовольствием буду заходить к тебе в темку и слушать новые произведения.

----------


## zotik

Сегодня пробую писать музыку в различных жанрах и направлениях : Классика, Русская народная (Руссая Семиструнная Гитара).,  Прогрессивная классика, Альтернативная музыка и т. д.  Всё, что загружаю на  сайт  youtube.com, обязательно появится и на этом сайте. С уважением,  гитарист Зот Малахов 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hgmHs2QesU  - The musical composition "My Dream"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVxODfaCIho  -  AFGANISTAN, "Road to Kandagar"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2HCi-DWeJY   -     "Meddle! 2012"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t565VVY1nbw     -  Aina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFviQ1uyHaI    -   The musical composition “Genesis”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsNvPtuqT5k  - The musical composition “Verge”
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgGsmT0NDCc  -  “ The silver river ”  “Серебряная река”

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wmB4HgZELU    -  Fantasy "Jerusalem"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzhCDaUFRTI   - My Yiddishe Mama (for guitarists

----------

krinka (24.08.2018), вера денисенко (14.02.2017), ксюшкин (29.05.2017), Леди N (15.02.2017), Марина ан (21.02.2018), Ольга Копытова (05.08.2017)

----------


## Микеланджело

Действительно классно, молодец так держать

----------


## КолЯна

так держать!!!

----------


## МУРЁНКА

Очень здорово, класс!

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Молодец! Очень классно!!! :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

Классно))) Вы,молодец)))

----------


## Alik80

Талант! Что тут скажешь

----------


## krinka

Красивая музыка, классное видео, хороший вкус! Спасибо!)))

----------


## Aniva

Ой, спасибо большое. Прямо хочется вернуться и ещё раз послушать.

----------

